# Where In the world Is Crockeeper?



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I haven't heard or seen any of his posts in like I think I counted 5 days. Thats usually a lot for a Mod not to be on.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

perhaps he thinks the questions brought up in the past 5 days have been answered adequately by others already, or perhaps keeping countless reptile specimens is a job that can keep you from the computer for quite a while.

*There's no reason to get on his case about it. B. Scott of the Cichlid forum hasn't posted in 2 months. These people have lives outside of fury and if they forget about it for a while that's their business.*


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> perhaps he thinks the questions brought up in the past 5 days have been answered adequately by others already, or perhaps keeping countless reptile specimens is a job that can keep you from the computer for quite a while.
> 
> *There's no reason to get on his case about it. B. Scott of the Cichlid forum hasn't posted in 2 months. These people have lives outside of fury and if they forget about it for a while that's their business.*


 Very true. He will be back dont worry.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

He's a busy man he will be on when he has time.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Oh I wasn't trying to get on his case.







I was just curious to where he was. Sorry for ( getting on his case).


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> Oh I wasn't trying to get on his case. I was just curious to where he was. Sorry for ( getting on his case).


Don't apologize!







Give him hell!!!!!!!!!!!!
















I have been out of town, soory gang!!!
Thank you for noticing and defending!
I do have to say that many of the questions have been responded to in absolutely wonderful manners! We have a kick ass group of people, thank you P-Fury peeps


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> > Oh I wasn't trying to get on his case. I was just curious to where he was. Sorry for ( getting on his case).
> 
> 
> Don't apologize!
> ...










Told ya he would be back!


----------

